# Another F-15 down



## DA SWO (Oct 9, 2014)

Couldn't find the other thread so i am starting a new one.

Lost 2 F-15's in a short period of time.
16's and 15's are getting worn out, and need to be replaced; wait, we did have a replacement but SecDef killed the program.

http://www.af.mil/News/ArticleDispl...503481/f-15-crashes-pilot-safe-on-ground.aspx

ROYAL AIR FORCE STATION LAKENHEATH, England (AFNS) -- An F-15D Eagle from the 48th Fighter Wing at Royal Air Force Station Lakenheath, England crashed at approximately 3:28 p.m. (10:28 a.m. EST) today, while conducting a combat training mission.

One person was on board the aircraft at the time and ejected safely. A board of qualified officers will investigate the accident.

Additional details will be provided as soon as they become available


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Oct 9, 2014)

Glad the pilot made it out safe.


----------



## 104TN (Oct 9, 2014)

Is having to eject a career-ender for AF pilots like grounding a boat is for Navy captains?

Glad the pilot is ok as well.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 9, 2014)

rick said:


> Is having to eject a career-ender for AF pilots like grounding a boat is for Navy captains?
> 
> Glad the pilot is ok as well.


Not always.
The board will determine why the plane went down.
Once a cause is determined, another board will determine if the Pilot needs to be grounded.  
usually a moot point as ejecting tends to break you, or move you into a non-ejection seat environment.


----------



## 104TN (Oct 9, 2014)

Got it. Thanks got the G2.


----------



## RetPara (Oct 9, 2014)

SOWT said:


> wait, we did have a replacement but SecDef killed the program.



F22 Raptor?


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 9, 2014)

RetPara said:


> F22 Raptor?


Yeah.


----------

